# Vivaldi Operas



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Antonio Vivaldi, claimed to have composed 94 operas, but fewer than 50 titles have been identified, of which the scores of only 20 or so survive, wholly or in part. All of Vivaldi's operatic works are described as dramma per musica, roughly equivalent to opera seria. This is a comprehensive list of all my Vivaldi Operas recordings:

- La Fida Ninfa. Spinosi/Ensemble Matheus.
- Atenaide. Sardelli/Modo Antiquo.
- Griselda. Spinosi/Ensemble Matheus.
- Orlando Furioso. Spinosi/Ensemble Matheus.
- Tito Manlio. Dantone/Accademia Bizantina.
- L'Olimpiade. Alessandrini/Concerto Italiano.
- Armida al campo d'Egitto. Alessandrini/Concerto Italiano.
- La verità in cimento. Spinosi/Ensemble Matheus.
- Bajazet. Biondi/Europa Galante.
- Farnace. Fasolis/I Barocchisti.
- L'Incoronazione di Dario. Dantone/Accademia Bizantina.
- Dorilla in Tempe. Fasolis/I Barocchisti.
- Ottone in Villa. Antonini/Il Giardino Armonico.

Among all those recordings, one of my favourite is the recent released Dorilla in Tempe, that contains an unusual feature for Vivaldi's operatic scores, where the sinfonia is clearly linked with the main opera: the music of its final movement - a C major version of the opening of the Spring concerto- reappears in the opera's opening chorus, appropriately in praise of spring.

Dell'aura al sussurrar





Other favourite recording is Ottone in Villa by Il Giardino Armonico with one of the most solid vocal cast I've ever seen: Julia Lezhneva, Cangemi, Invernizzi, Topi Lehtipuu (I adore this tenor voice).


----------



## Classicalinheart (Jun 21, 2018)

Dorilla in Tempe does sound great! As someone who did not listen to many operas, I loved this list. Thank you for sharing it


----------

